# How to avoid being seen as a loner at school?



## Secretaz

-


----------



## Neutrino

I always try to look as busy as possible. Using my cell phone, doing homework, walking slowly and looking zoned out... Not sure if that helps at all :/


----------



## JaneGray

hmm, well this probably won't help the problem itself, but I spend most of my lunches in the library, use my phone's internet alot, and carry a book everywhere to amuse myself with, then again, I've gotten used to being alone so I don't do much to avoid being seen as a loner...better to be thought a loner by choice than a loner by necessity right?


----------



## Dictionary

nobody ****ing notices. They're involved in their own ****ty lives worrying about what their own friends think about them. Do what you want to do how you want to do it, **** the hypocrites who judge you and don't like their own friends judging them.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Dictionary said:


> nobody ****ing notices. They're involved in their own ****ty lives worrying about what their own friends think about them. Do what you want to do how you want to do it, **** the hypocrites who judge you and don't like their own friends judging them.


Oh they notice, they notice enough to judge you and talk about you behind your back, and maybe even bully you for it, trust me they notice


----------



## Retronia

That try-to-look-busy-trick is awesome, I used it a lot 
But you know, dont care much about them, just **** them and dont give a ****.
Do what you want, enjoy your HS it was one of the best times in my life, mostly because I was kind of a looner and I could do what ever I wanted.


----------



## DustyRaincoat

Ugh, I deal with this issue a lot. The "making yourself look busy" thing is something I constantly do. Lunch time is the time I dread the most. Who am I going to sit with? What if I can't find my friend? etc. Sometimes I've thought about eating lunch in the bathroom stall, but I'm too scared to do that, because what if someone finds out? They'll think I'm a freak or something. I've even gone to guidance for help, and they said I could eat in there, but when I tried to, I felt incredibly awkward because all the adults there were staring at me like, "what is she doing here?"... So that failed. And sorry I am just going on, but what I try to do, is make myself look busy... Like read a book, or look as if you are finishing some homework.


----------



## Blawnka

I used to purposely come to school late, which I don't suggest. But trying to make yourself look busy probably works, if I came early I'd go in the library and act like I was doing work..


----------



## Secretaz

Dump


----------



## Evilan

Whatever you do, don't pull out your cell phone and look at it like your busy. Unless your tapping away at it like your writing a text, it really looks bad and it is a nervous habit. My friend pointed it out to me once when someone who was more loner-ish did it nearby.


----------



## HurtTeammate

ya, it sucks. onetime i was sitting outside of a classroom and a guy and his girlfriend show up, they both look at me, smirk, and start heavily making out. i mean w/ in thirty seconds he was feeling her up, right in front of me. i thought that was a little awkward and rude so i left.


----------



## MeggieGirl

I attempt to look like I am doing homework that simply must be done because it is due after lunch. Regardless of whether I actaully have hw or not. This makes everyone think I am a procrastinator and the teacher gives tons of hw but I can live with that. Sometimes I go to the library.


----------



## Just Lurking

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Oh they notice, they notice enough to judge you and talk about you behind your back, and maybe even bully you for it, trust me they notice


I agree. People notice.

What I would suggest, though, is to forget about ACTING like you're not a loner... Instead, focus on being more comfortable with BEING a loner.

The more comfortable/confident you appear, the less likely people are to ridicule you and _more_ likely people are to seek you out as a potential friend/acquaintance/study partner (or whatever).

Not only that, but damn, isn't it EXHAUSTING pulling off an act? I think it's better to do as little of that as possible


----------



## dachickmagnet

im a loner but i jst walk around not givin a **** what anyone else is thinking


----------



## Just Lurking

dachickmagnet said:


> im a loner but i jst walk around not givin a **** what anyone else is thinking


That's the way


----------



## Jene

I like to bring a book whenever I go anywhere. Maybe I rely on it as a crutch too much, but reading is better than just looking awkward and doing nothing. Plus, I really do love reading


----------



## Joe

You can't avoid being seen as a loner in school if your never talking to anyone. People will realise in lessons if you don't speak in them.


----------



## kanra

I wasn't that much of a loner in my old high school. I used to hang out with the outcasts and lurked around a nerd group. But people still thought I was a loner, which I am in a way, but I'm not a *****y-creepy-nerdy-sneaky-lesbian-stalker loner who hates all humanity (though I seem to be getting close to hating humanity). >.< Stupid, judgmental, ****ing little sh!ts.

I would try at least, like the others said, to pretend you're doing something else... But I doubt they'd make that much fun of you as they did me. If you dress stylishly you won't be bothered as much, that's for sure... (my clothes has been shunned on several occasions, I just didnt get the opportunity to go shopping very often so I couldn't pick out nicer clothes...)

I'm not sure, though... Good luck.


----------



## river1

HurtTeammate said:


> ya, it sucks. onetime i was sitting outside of a classroom and a guy and his girlfriend show up, they both look at me, smirk, and start heavily making out. i mean w/ in thirty seconds he was feeling her up, right in front of me. i thought that was a little awkward and rude so i left.


This is exactly what happened to me.. almost everyday before class.


----------



## KaliumRookie

.


----------



## BitterSweetMe

Why does being seen as a loner have to be bad all the time, anyway? You're doing nothing wrong! So, why the big deal if someone notices? I think some people are just not used to loners, and probably don't know how to take it, so I think they're more confused, than thinking you're crappy person or whatever So, it's nothing bad! I think you should just do what you do, and not give a damn about what people think. It's easier that way for a reason, y'know.


----------



## Backwards

I've decided to embrace it. My school has been canceled twice in a row, but when I finally go back, I'm going to be cold towards people. Not rude, but cold. I'm hoping that will give off a "Yea, I'm alone, but I want to be" vibe. If I'm going to be alone anyway, I'd prefer it on my terms.


----------



## feelsadsometimes

Backwards said:


> I've decided to embrace it. My school has been canceled twice in a row, but when I finally go back, I'm going to be cold towards people. Not rude, but cold. I'm hoping that will give off a "Yea, I'm alone, but I want to be" vibe. If I'm going to be alone anyway, I'd prefer it on my terms.


good on you i guess. try to give the vibe of "i'm alone, and i accept it" though. like, just dont care about what anyone else has to say about you. if they try to bully you though, stand up for yourself and have courage, even if its like 1 on 5.


----------



## always starting over

On the positive side, you don't have to listen to people try to tell you what to do or how to act. People act really stupid but deep down they have to respect someone who just goes their own way and doesn't listen to other people.


----------



## JustAPhase

They notice. And they don't care about your "Feelings" they will laugh in your face. I end up looking at my phone, pretending to text (let's be honest, no one texts me). I tried hiding in the bathroom, but it would look weird if I was in there too long. 

Recently I've tried doing my homework in the library. I guess that looks normal enough.


----------



## Constant Conversations




----------



## lucylocket118

im a loner in school and im used to it but i hate it when everyone stares at me including the teachers giving me a look like they feel sorry for me. but what i do is pretend im talking to someone on the phone or pretend im texting someone and walk around the school and try not to act like i care that im on my own


----------



## ohsheeshyall

When my school had late openings this year, I'd eat breakfast at the local diner, usually with a close friend. One time I ate there alone, and there was a table with a couple people I recognized from my school. It was so embarrassing, I had trouble eating, cause I felt like they were all watching me.


----------



## gabby1032

I'm known as the school loner pretty much. I can offer no useful advice on this thread.


----------



## Bigmo

Why do you care about people's view of you.


----------



## Kalliber

I Use to read a book lol and sit by a corner... So I guess try the library


----------



## CheezusCrust

Just think about how stupid it is if someone judges you for how many people you know. The only reason they're doing so is because they're insecure and want to assert their superiority in some way or their fragile ego will crash. Don't expect that to make all thoughts stop, but the reality is that they're in the wrong if they're judging you for something stupid.


----------



## ShineGreymon

ingage in social events, go to a football game and watch the match.

Act positvley , even if you're feeling down, fake smile.

tell interesting story about you"re weekend or make up interesting storys about the weekend.

Take out you're phone pretending to text people a lot.

tell people you are busy even if you're not.

Act mysrerious a little don't reveal anything to much about yourself be vauge but ingage thier interest.

wear the latest "hipster" trends to appear part of a crowd. 

walk with purpose do a hair flip every few steps 

*walk walk walk walk *hair flip* *walk walk walk.


----------



## kurtcobain

Just Lurking said:


> That's the way


I'm inlove with your Avatar/Icon :yes


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

I just pretend I'm alone, most of the time. Keep myself busy and blot everything else out.


----------



## artsavesmysoul

What I do is pretend to look busy or occupy myself with like a book or listen to my iPod.I think generally people do notice you have the people that see you point it out and say something or the people who notice but not bother you or care at all.


----------



## Holic2110

wat i do is i sit behind my school all alone while i wait until 3:55 for my bus to come then i will walk to the front of my school hopin i havent missed it. i sometimes listen to music back there but most times just thinking about how alone i am


----------

